# Where to buy cutouts



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

anybody know where to buy the prism or holographic cutouts for the spinnerblades like size 4 to 7. thanks


----------



## esoxbuckeye (Jun 5, 2007)

Try Janns Netcraft

www.jannsnetcraft.com/


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

tried they didnt have much. ole pete has some great ones but i dont know if he will say or not. they have to get them from somewhere


----------



## walleye60 (Feb 13, 2005)

did you try luremaking.com?they might have something like that.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Stamina
http://lurepartsonline.com/cart.php?m=product_list&c=1416


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

if you have a local hobby shop (especially of the mom and pop variety, not hobby lobby, joanns, etc), you might find some sheets in the pinewood derby car section or other sections. Just give them a call.


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks everyone i will try all of them, just getting into the airbrushing fun, but some of those holograph stickers look pretty nice also


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I have a crankbait that I covered with that stuff. The bass (and 1 catfish-note mangled rear hook that it engulfed) were loving it tonite(hadn't fished it much or caught anything on it - your post was inspiration to fish it). I named the color bling bling bling bling. Its got the square holographic stuff from the hobby shop on the sides and the scale shaped holographic stuff from Janss Netcraft on the top and bottom. Large hexagon shaped silver glitter covers everything and underneath everything is foil (I have tried the scale shaped holographic tape directily over wood, not so cool). 

Good luck with your blades.

Now I'm thinking I might upsize the front hook from a #4 to a #2 and exchange the rear hook for a blinged out willow #2(or just add the willow). Then I could rename the color bling bling bling bling bling.


----------

